# Why aren't 2-piece take-down bows popular?



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

At a guess I'd say that for one they are more difficult to make than 3 piece bows and some 2 piece connectors have proven to be less reliable . I've had a few 2 piece LBs and liked them a lot.. Randy


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

The modern takedown recurve has a distinct advantage over onepiece or 2 piece TD: I buy one riser and can own multiple sets of limbs at varying weights. That means, I can buy a decent riser right from the start of my archery career, and can move up in drawweight as I gain strength. Or, I can use lightweight limbs for formwork, stronger limbs for target and 3-D, and heavy limbs for hunting.


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

They really are pretty popular.Since they usually add $200 or more to the price of an already costly bow many just don't want to pony up the extra cash.Many others prefer the recurve type grips they can get in the larger 3pc td risers instead of longbow grips.3pc risers are great but longbows really only come in one pc and two pc bows.:wink:


----------



## howard hill jr (Aug 21, 2009)

Some things are answers to problems that do not exhist. Most buy longbows because they are simple. It would be like having a pair of throwaway chopsticks with 30 moving parts. You don't see many longbow sights either.
just imagine a longbow with a stabalizer, an extended sight, a draw check, a kisser button, a peep sight, and of course a bow quiver. That would go well with the fox tail on the tip. Oh, I forgot the back tension release, graphite arrow with lighted nock and pink arrow wrap. See there is something for everyone.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Flint Hills Tex said:


> The modern takedown recurve has a distinct advantage over onepiece or 2 piece TD: I buy one riser and can own multiple sets of limbs at varying weights. That means, I can buy a decent riser right from the start of my archery career, and can move up in drawweight as I gain strength. Or, I can use lightweight limbs for formwork, stronger limbs for target and 3-D, and heavy limbs for hunting.


There's the complete answer. A two piece may be fine for travel and breaking down to conserve space, but the reason 3 pieces are more sought after is the possibility of changing draw weight while still using the same riser you've become accustomed to....


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm in the process of trying to make one now.


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

In my opinion a two piece T/D longbow is the ultimate weapon for backpack and horseback hunts. They fit nicely in a backpack while climbing, in a rifle scabbard or something similar while on horseback. They are easily assembled once game is spotted or when it's time for that final stalk. Best investment I have ever made for those type of hunts.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 18, 2007)

*New TD 2 pieces*

Hi Kegan,

When ready, would you show it in details for us?
What sistem are you thinking to use?
see you,
Fernando


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Fernando said:


> Hi Kegan,
> 
> When ready, would you show it in details for us?
> What sistem are you thinking to use?
> ...


Sure thing. I'm intending to use Two-ton epoxy and fiberglass mesh to make a custom-fit sleeve around a bow cut diagonally across the handle. Just need some epoxy and the bow


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Bowjack said:


> In my opinion a two piece T/D longbow is the ultimate weapon for backpack and horseback hunts. They fit nicely in a backpack while climbing, in a rifle scabbard or something similar while on horseback. They are easily assembled once game is spotted or when it's time for that final stalk. Best investment I have ever made for those type of hunts.


I'll go along with that. In take down Longbows nothing is better than a two piece and 3 piece just doesn't look all that good. In Curves I like the 3 piece but then no one really makes much for a 2 piece.

Kegan, if you need one to experiment on I have a few around here that I'd let ya play with.. 

Actually have a hybrid that you can mess with if you want. Randy


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I have a 2pc Black Widow PSRV recurve, and 2 3pc Shafer recurves...the Widow is definitely my favorite. Quick to take apart(and reassemble),has the nice clean lines of a 1pc,much lighter and it makes for an awesome pack bow


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

ravensgait said:


> I'll go along with that. In take down Longbows nothing is better than a two piece and 3 piece just doesn't look all that good. In Curves I like the 3 piece but then no one really makes much for a 2 piece.
> 
> Kegan, if you need one to experiment on I have a few around here that I'd let ya play with..
> 
> Actually have a hybrid that you can mess with if you want. Randy


Thanks Randy! But I acutally found a bow knocking around the back of the pile (it's perfect as it already has a small crack on the handle from deflexing for a R/D shape, and the handle is a bit small in the hand anyway). Just need the epoxy at this point.


----------



## jbl (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a GREAT two piece take down longbow from Big Jim. I like it because it not only travels well but is a user friendly take down no tools just pulls apart and then pops back in; also it does not look like a take down. So it is kind of the best of both worlds easy to travel with but still a simple looking longbow.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

I once owned a Groves Magnum II recurve which employed a two-piece takedown system. If I recall correctly, the joint ran in a somewhat diagonal line through the grip and consisted of 2 steel pins and a through bolt. It was a neat bow that I should have kept. :sad:


----------



## xm15e2m4 (Aug 3, 2008)

I was just talking to a fellow about building me a 2 pc 48" longbow today.


----------

